# offseting traps



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

hello guys,i got 12 stock #2 dogless montys & 6 #1 1/2 stock nothwoods traps,i was thinking of making them offset,what do u guys think ,is it worth it or leave them stock,if so what would be the best way to grind some steel off the jaws?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Grinding down the jaw will just weaking the trap jaws. You can weld lugs on the inside of the jaws but I dont reccomend it because the traps levers wont come up as high as they should. I'm sure smitty will post up his thoughts. He's the trap modification guru. 8)


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You could replace the #2's with Bridger jaws. Not sure why you'd want to offset the #1.5's, you trapping **** with them?

To answer your question, I've ground them by hand with an angle grinder & hog-wheel, as well as a bench grinder, and milled some. As long as you didn't offset any more than the factory did, you shouldn't weaken the jaws I'd think, it'd be the same as having a factory offset jaw. I always laminate any trap I offset anyway.

ND is right about the lugging, about the only purpose it serves is to make traps legal where offset jaws are required.

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

smitty223 said:


> As long as you didn't offset any more than the factory did, you shouldn't weaken the jaws I'd think, it'd be the same as having a factory offset jaw.Smitty


lol. Good point Smitty, I never thought of it like that.


----------

